# cemproducts torem



## wheybolic63 (Aug 19, 2012)

just got my bottle of torem in the mail for my lab rats to use after their DMZ-15 cycle(lol). It it is a small bottle and the color is light green and i can tell from moving the bottle around that its a little thick in milky? is this normal has anyone else bought torem from cemproducts and had it be milky green and be somewhat thick?


----------



## Walnutz (Aug 19, 2012)

Shake the crap out of it before each dose and you're good to go.

You'll be happy with the results....cem's torem is the real deal.


----------



## wheybolic63 (Aug 19, 2012)

good to know thanks man


----------



## thane22 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep....with the torem you have to shake it like crazy before each use.  The stuff is good to go, though.  CEM is always delivers.


----------



## tballz (Aug 25, 2012)

You have to shake it up but it's definitely legit stuff.


----------

